# The Golden GMO Opportunity.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing America.

Regards, Mike

http://www.growingamerica.com/features/2018/03/golden-gmo-opportunity


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike, this is an excellent article. Thanks for sharing.

I don't know how to say this without offending someone, but it seems that the smarter we get, in this case, gene splicing, the more ignorant the world population becomes- those in opposition to advances in GMO technology. If only they could understand the benefits of GMO technology as a faster way to improve the nutritive value of crops compared to historical plant breeding...

Vincent


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Unfortunately the political leaders aren't malnourished nor the poor souls going blind.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Mike, this is an excellent article. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I don't know how to say this without offending someone, but it seems that the smarter we get, in this case, gene splicing, the more ignorant the world population becomes- those in opposition to advances in GMO technology. If only they could understand the benefits of GMO technology as a faster way to improve the nutritive value of crops compared to historical plant breeding...
> 
> Vincent


I'm amazed at some of the younger generation, they are supposed to be the cell phone/computer/internet generation yet I installed a used wood boiler for a twenty something and not only is his reading comprehension horrible, he didn't have a clue on how to search Google for spare parts for it. This also tells me he'll believe anything he hears on the news/tv/radio as he won't spend the time to research it on the internet.

Just what any government wants, a society just smart enough to keep the machines of civilization running but dumb enough to believe whatever they are told.


----------

